# Hello



## satchmoe (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I've been on for a little while now doing a bit of reading figure i should say hello, plenty of good info here on peptides and the like and a very nice looking sponsor list too, 

Oh yeah the the hot babe pics at the top of the page rock

Cheers
Satchmoe


----------



## Arnold (Nov 7, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*satchmoe* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## GH Consigliere (Nov 7, 2011)

Weclome great forum great info bro!


----------



## swollen (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## grynch888 (Nov 7, 2011)

welcome. i'm here for you.


----------



## satchmoe (Nov 7, 2011)

Cheers guys and thank you,

Satch


----------



## muscle_4you (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome here!!

Ntr
muscle_4you


----------



## OldDirtyBastad (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Hot babes get um every time


----------



## builtmonster (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## solidaj (Nov 10, 2011)

welcome


----------



## satchmoe (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome, RE:the hot babes I have to wonder if it's part of the pr ploy by IM forums to get the guys to sign up  it certainly works


----------



## brucen (Nov 10, 2011)

welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## RonsterM (Nov 15, 2011)

welcome


----------



## cocoleveo7686 (Nov 15, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Sparr70 (Nov 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## WorldWeary (Nov 18, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 23, 2011)

welcome


----------

